# Beginner's Guide - The Vacuum Press & Veneering



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bag Storage*

*VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.

*Neil Lamens* is a welcome new addition to the LumberJock community! ( update - thanks Wayne! )

This series will journal my experiences as I learn how to veneer.* I am not an expert. I am sharing this series as a novice in the learning process.* I know there are some very skilled woodworkers on LumberJocks that have a lot of experience with the vacuum press and veneering. It is my hope that they weigh in heavily during this series and that this will be a good reference for those considering the vacuum press and veneering.

I ordered my press and supplies from *JoeWoodworker* - *if you are interested in veneering this site is a must!*

My press just arrived and I will go thru what I ordered and how to put it together in up coming entries. One of the first things I did was make a storage container for my bag so it will not get damaged.

*This Vacuum Bag Storage Tutorial is available as a PDF download on my website*

I used a 4 inch poly drain pipe and end caps to make this container. My goal was to protect the bag, valve and end clamp.

*The parts ready for assembly
(poly vacuum bag, end clamp, 4 inch drain pipe, two 4 inch end caps)*


*Drain pipe marked to length - ready to cut on the chop saw*


*Cutting to length on the chop saw*


*Drain pipe cut to length and ready for assembly*


*Getting ready to epoxy the end cap in place*


*End cap epoxied in place*


*Getting ready to assemble the top cap - I marked this cap with green tape to make it easy to identify which end to open*


*End cap labled and ready for use*


*Project done - ready to store the bag*


*Sliding the bag in the storage tube - notice how this will protect the valve and bag*






*Finis*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Meeting you online is going to cost me money. I can tell. I have been really interested in watching the series on veneering at furnitology. It has sparked my interest and I hope that your growing pains help all of us! I look forward to this series. That's a good idea with the bag tube. One could actually incorporate that same concept in the storage and protection of straight edges and rules. Thanks for the post.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Great post David. Looks like your having fun this weekend.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Thanks David. I've been looking into ordering one of Joe's vac press kits. Your series will help my decision making process.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Check out Marc's newest podcast. He ordered supplied from Joe's and you might want to see how it turned out before you begin the process.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


David, thanks for doing this. I have never worked with veneer before and know that you need a vacuum press to properly attach the veneer to the substrate. I saw Marc's podcast on cutting veneer and it was great. I will be following your progress.

Once again, David, thanks.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Thanks guys for the comments! I will try to keep this blog updated as I progress.

Tom - LOL! I think this is equivalent to the Canadian kettle calling the US pot black!

markrules - I have followed Marc's podcast. I have done a fair amount of reading and research on veneering. I knew in advance that I did not want to make my own poly bag. The cost differential is not worth the effort. Also, I am not set-up to do re-sawing and thickness sanding like Marc's shop. I am primarily exploring veneering with commercially available veneers for flat panel work. Someday I hope to have a big band saw and thickness planer . . . I was lucky I was authorized to purchase the vacuum press equipment!

In addition to reading articles and some books, my primary online motivation has been from *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) were very influential. Check out his *website* and *video blog*.

I am hoping that LumberJocks experienced with veneering and the vacuum press will add comments thier experience to this blog. I know *Karson* has taught classes in vacumm press work for his guild.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Neil has a LJ account these days. His profile is

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/furnitologist


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Wayne -

Thanks! I was aware of Neil joining LJ and neglected to add a link - too many deatils when making these postings! I made an update above with Neil's LJ account.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


David,

I bought my vacuum press from www.vacupress.com. They have a great set of videos to learn veneering. I use their glue, Unibond 800, with tremendous success. I will have to check out the JoeWoodworker site.

I mix my glues in a blender that I bought for this sole purpose. You want to avoid getting little pockets of undissolved catalyst powder in the glue. They will create little lumps under the thin veneer.

Another key to success is to get the glue* even *on the surface.

My bookcase is constructed of my own resawn veneer. The modern furniture is all curly maple veneer. The torri gate stairwell barrier stands all have veneered black walnut panels. The doors on the entertainment center are all glued up strips of poplar with curly maple veneer. I love the vacuum press. It is so reliable in clamping performance.

I get my veneers from Bill Kramer Veneers Inc. in New Albany, IN. I can't think what their web adress is. I have always called and ordered over the phone from them, I actually have never been on their website now that I think of it. I may have to google them.

I am really excited for your purchase of the vacuum press. It will open a whole new realm of possibilities for you in woodworking. I even brought my vacuum press back to Ohio with me. It is that important of a tool for me.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Todd -

Thanks! I am most definitely taking notes!

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Hey David…..........that's an excellent storage idea. I'm having a heck of time finding a permanent home for my Dovetail jigs, if I use your idea for my bags, that opens up a space with the length needed to store my jigs.

You are a clever one…..Dr Pruett….................Neil

PS: man your weekend was full…......did you get in trouble for not mowing the lawn. Veneer bags, Boy Scouts…..which by the way is pretty cool to do, (do they give the wookshop provider one of those merit badges….I like that badge,..... then a resource library for veneering…......and you still have all day today…....too….......................who knows with you!!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Neil -

LOL! Well my friend, you started me down this journey and I think it will be fun and interesting. I do use that tube idea for other things - smaller PVC & caps to store expensive an drill bit, ect.

I already got the badge when I was younger and achieved my Eagle Scout!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Bag Storage*
> 
> *VACUUM PRESS BAG STORAGE CONTAINER*
> I recently was inspired to start veneering using the vacuum press by *Neil Lamens* at Furnitology Productions. If you haven't had a chance to check out his *website* and *video blog*, it is really worthwhile to pay a visit sometime. He is currently finishing a contemporary veneered ash lingerie chest. I have been fascinated by this series. He has really focused on design elements and shop efficiency. His two episodes ( *Episode 6 - Part 1* and *Episode 6 - Part 2* ) on veneering sparked my desire to how to veneer. I plan on using this method to make my own dimensionally stable panels for my *quilt chest series*. I am excited about this because I will have the opportunity to incorporate some interesting species in my frame and panel construction.
> ...


Hey Dave…........I'm not surprised about you being Eagle Scout. Here's a good one for you, my mother is still mad at my brother for dropping out of Scouts. Not sure which is one before Eagle….... Star or Life but he just one day said I've had enough!!! To this day, she still wonders what it would be like to have the pin that mothers get. Of course to this day we still tease them both.

Today I'm doing my final planting….Peppers and Tomatoes…...I'm late but today its done. Rain for 2 days them, clear skies to finish the ash cabinet.

Say hello to the Chief Financial Shop Officer….........Neil


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*A Primer Library*

Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.

*PRINT RESOURCES*



Purchased from *JoeWoodworker.com*



*From my FWW library - available online at FWW*



*From my FWW library - available online at FFW*



*From my FWW library - available online at FWW*

*ONLINE RESOURCES*

*http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/furnitologist*Neil Lamens* http://furnitology.blogspot.com/index.html*Furnitology*

Funitology Veneering Episodes: * *Episode 6 - Part 1* *Episode 6 - Part 2*

*Fine Woodworking* (subscription required)
*Preparing to Veneer MDF* and *Veneering MDF* by William Duckworth

*ONLINE VENEERING SUPPLIES AND EQUIPMENT*

*JoeWoodworker.com*

*Quality VAKuum Products*

*VaucPress*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


Great list of resources. Thanks a bunch for sharing. Looks like your weekend is full of woodworking.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


*That it is - I'm in major de-stressing mode!*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


Always good to de-stress.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


Good for you, David. I've got more in-laws this weekend. De-stressing isn't what I'd call it. I'm dying to get into the shop. Thanks for the list of resources! More to learn!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


I have to figure out how to get my pictures into the blog. I have veneering photos waiting to be seen sitting in my iPhoto.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


David should be able to assist you. He is a Mac user.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


He sent me some info, I have to figure it out. I will get there. I won't do it tonight. I am too tired and I am not getting sucked into that this late.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


Todd -

Looking forward to your comments and experience on the veneering blog!


----------



## Jeff (Mar 21, 2007)

David said:


> *A Primer Library*
> 
> Below is my basic primer on veneering and the vacuum press. There is a lot of information available. This is the basic set that I have been studying.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this blog, I've just started doing some veneering as well, and you have some resources I haven't seen. I built the joewoodworker.com vacuum press with the 3.3cfm pump and it works great! Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 1*

My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.

Thanks to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress01692.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you picked that pump as it's the one I was looking at. I'll have to borrow it.  Setup looks easy…heading to episode 2!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


I think that may be possible . . .


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


Great video David. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the series.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing these out of order, now and will have to return to them in the future. Looks like your working late to produce these.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


Well I've finally got to your first episode. Your doing a great job. So on to No.2.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 1*
> 
> My vacuum veneer press arrived from JoeWoodworker.com and I am excited to get it set up and start veneering. This episode goes reviews the press and the vacuum bag.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I just now found this in the archives. I would like to know more about veneering so I am going to go through the series.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 2*

Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.

*Veneer* - A thin surface layer, as of finely grained wood, glued to a base of inferior material.

*Flitch* - The thin layers of veneer sliced from a cross-section of a log. Flitch veneers are often kept in order as they are sliced from a log.

*MOVINGUI* is a bright lemon to orange-colored wood that originated in Africa. The first part of the tree's botanical name, Distemonanthus benthamianus, roughly translates to two-stamened flower, and it is named after Bentham, a 19th century English botanist. It is sometimes called African or Nigerian satinwood because its heartwood is very lustrous and some of the more highly figured wood resembles satinwood. In Know Your Woods, Albert Constantine Jr. says it is the grain, color and "general beauty" of movingui that have invited comparisons to Nigerian satinwood.

According to the Encyclopedia of Wood, the names movingui and Distemonanthus are commonly used in the United Kingdom, while Nigerian satinwood is most often used in the United States.

Thanks to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress02829.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 2*
> 
> Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.
> 
> ...


Great Video, David. Very imformative and well done. My bank account just got lighter.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 2*
> 
> Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Need to publish these as podcasts.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 2*
> 
> Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your exelent work on these. I have never had the courage to try this but after seeing the first two I now have the confidence to try it.

Thank you thank you,


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 2*
> 
> Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.
> 
> ...


Good job David.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 2*
> 
> Well, its going to be a long afternoon and evening as I am excited to "press on" and start my first veneering project. I am going to veneer a small panel as an experiment to see how the process works. I purchased a couple of veneer packs on sale at Rockler to use in my experiment. This first panel is 1/4 inch MDF hardboard veneered with movingui, a hard wood from Africa using *TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue*.
> 
> ...


Thanks David,

This was an informative video. You have made it look fairly easy so far.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 3*

This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.

*If I can do this anyone can!*

Thanks to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress03232.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for this tutorial. Now I know who to call when the sun is still shining at 3am and I can't sleep and have to fiddle in the shop. Thanks for your efforts in producing, directing, starring in and editing this piece. The Lumberjocks Video Podcast Movement!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


Hey David…............all 3 - excellent man!!!!!! Can't wait to see how you use the press on creating your panels. Whole new building process to a whole new woodworking world.

Your on going dialog that lead to …..."if I can do anybody can do"...was funny. I like how you presented everything visually…...... very thorough!!!!

Have a couple questions on the vacuum: Not sure I understand, did you purchase the entire system as a kit or did you select what you wanted; then purchased each part to your system seperately?


> ?? ..............also You mentioned continuous run, does that mean the unit reach's a pressure and turns off, then on when pressure declines or does the unit run all the time


?

Last question….......Did you try that fabric cutter you mentioned?????

Neil


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


Tom -

The LumberJocks Podcast Movement continues . . . ! Thanks!

Neil -

Thanks for the kind comments! Also, thank you so much for the inspiration. This is going to be a lot of fun. My head is reeling with the possibilities!

Answers to questions:

I purchased individual items. The pump is heavy duty rated for continuous running during the vacuum press process. It does not cycle on & off during the process. I ran the pump for 2 1/2 hours which was the published set time for the glue.

I got going with the veneer saw and did not have a chance to use the fabric cutter. Will try that next time!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


I really dig you intro and ending music. Thanks for trying to teach us how this is done.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


Thank you for another great video.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 3*
> 
> This episode completes the tape-up process for my first panel. More to come - I am trying to keep the clips short for easy uploading. Just a quick teaser . . . the panel turned out great.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

I am still following this series. So far this seems to be fairly straight forward and you are taking a lot of the mystery out of the process.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 4*

This episode continues with making a platten for the veneer vacuum press leading into the next episode about glue-up.

Thanks again to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress04626.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 4*
> 
> This episode continues with making a platten for the veneer vacuum press leading into the next episode about glue-up.
> 
> ...


I wish the sequals to Star Wars came this quickly! Thanks David. Expertly done. See one, do one, teach one.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 4*
> 
> This episode continues with making a platten for the veneer vacuum press leading into the next episode about glue-up.
> 
> ...


The T.V. executives must be shaking in their boots. With productions like this, the days of shows like,"This Old House" are numbered. *Keep 'em coming!*


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 4*
> 
> This episode continues with making a platten for the veneer vacuum press leading into the next episode about glue-up.
> 
> ...


O's, David is trying out for Norm's job when he retires.

Another great production David.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 4*
> 
> This episode continues with making a platten for the veneer vacuum press leading into the next episode about glue-up.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Another excellent video.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 5*

This episode covers glue-up of the "veneer package" leading to the final episode loading the vacuum press.

Thanks again to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress05197.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 5*
> 
> This episode covers glue-up of the "veneer package" leading to the final episode loading the vacuum press.
> 
> ...


Interesting to say the least, but I'm not up on veneering methods. I like the video presentations.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 5*
> 
> This episode covers glue-up of the "veneer package" leading to the final episode loading the vacuum press.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Episode 6*

Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!

Thanks to Neil Lamens at *Furnitology Productions* and *JoeWoodworker.com*

*Finally the vacuum press is loaded!*


*The vacuum quick connector attached to the vacuum bag*


*Final 1/4 inch MDF hardboard panel veneered with Movingu*


*Close-up of panel edge*


*The final (light colored) panel taped up to a cherry quilt chest frame for comparison*


*The final video episode for this installment*
http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPVacuumPress06161.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


A wonderful series David! This, by far, trumps any production from K and T. You raised the bar on description, presentation and information. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Mot -

Thanks! Well not to disagree with the kind gentleman from Canada, but the K & T Productions are awesome! I think podcasts are one of our most important tools - what a great way to learn and share with fellow woodworkers. Also a wonderful way get to know another woodworker. I learn so much visually. I have learned so much from the various podcasts and photo essays. It is a pleasure to be able to contribute!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Is the lighter colored wood the veneer? Those are some great close ups of the vacuum press. A close up of the finished board would have been nice, but the overall production was very nice. Thanks, David.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Mark -

Ask and you shall receive! I realized that was confusing so I updated the entry to include two photos of the final panel. Again, the panel was an experiment before I commit to a larger project. I am planning on veneering flat panels for frame & panel construction utilizing some interesting wood species for contrast and variety.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Does the panel get any edge treatment?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Mot -

This panel was "just for fun" so I could check out the process and discover any potential problems before I commit to a bigger project such as a 14×27 inch panel for one of my chests. My initial thought was to just toss the panel once I completed the trial run. Only problem is now I am attached to it - it looks great with finish and I still can't believe I did it! When I make the panels for my chests, there is no edge treatment as I will set them in a groove in the frame & panel units. Of course one could always attach edge banding. If you check out Neil Lamens current project, he veneered 3/4 inch MDF panels for drawer fronts and then applied mitered edge banding.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Oh cool. I had "drawer front," on the brain because of the size of the panel. I got so caught up in your video that I forgot it was a test. You see, the first time I do something as part of a test, there's blood, bandaids, profanity and the "smashed my finger" dance. Watching your videos demonstrated a calm resolve that gave me the impression that it was more than a test. LOL


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Great series David. These are such a great way to share….Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


David; great series of veneering.

It is a fun project isn't it. I find that I probably do veneer in almost every project.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Bob & Karson -

Thanks so much for the kind comments! It is a lot of fun.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Hey David:

SUPER turorial….............How did you like the cold press glue?


> ? Is the consistancy of the glue easily spreadable


?


> How thick did you roll it on


?


> Was there much squeeze out


??

Really nice job David!!!!

PS - You and Mot….....kinda got me, I saw the post and video, and thought there's no way I'd lend a tool out, I'd share in my shop, but heck after all this is an awfully nice forum, maybe some guys would?????
The the reaization of a snipe hunt!!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Neil -

Thanks for the kind comments. Means a lot, especially from the person that set me down the veneer pathway. As I mentioned before, and what you alluded to in your episodes [*Episode 6 Part 1* and *Episode 6 Part 2*], my head is reeling with the possibilities of veneer application. I can't tell you how many times I watched your veneering series. What a wonderful and intriguing primer on veneering!

Well I don't have any experience with other glues yet so my database is limited. I did like how easy the Cold Press glue was to apply. I rolled out very nicely and was easy to clean up. I rolled it on approximately the thickness that one would use when painting a wall. I had no squeeze out on the edges or field and no bleed thru.

As for Mot . . . well he is way too much fun to interact with! As with a number of very interesting folks that I have had the pleasure of interacting with, I am spoiled that technology allows for narrowing the distances!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


I want one!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Neil
Excellent job.

Because waiting for the glue to dry is such a bummer (ask Gizmodyne) I try to speed up other aspects. I noticed that it took quite a while to take the blue tape off the project.

Paul Schurch (www.schurchwoodwork.com) has a set of tweezers that are flat and sharp and easily slide under the tape. They do not mar the veneer and make removing the tape a whole lot faster and easier. They may be available other places.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Xavier -

Thanks or the great link to Paul Schurch - very cool site to explore!

As you can tell by my video, this is a new process for me so I don't yet have a sense of what is taking a long time. Being the first attempt, everything seemed very fast and I was afraid I was going to do something wrong! Alll in all, I thought veneering was a lot of fun and I am planning on using it alot. I have much to do to improve my begining skills.

David


----------



## wuddan (Jul 22, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I'm just starting my journey into veneering and really enjoyed your videos. I'll probably have more questions in the future, but for now; How long did you leave this trial project under vacuum?

Thanks,


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Dan -

Thanks! I left it under vacuum for 2 hours which is all you need for cold press veneer glue. Urea formaldehyde glue requires a longer press time. I felt TiteBond Cold Press Veneer Glue was a good way to get my feet wet. I have had very good results so far. I am just starting another project that requires veneering panels for a frame & panel construction . . . I will be using maple on the inside veneer and cherry on the outside veneer for contrast.

David


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Interesting Dave.
How much did your vac set up run?

Bob


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Bob -

*4 x 4 poly bag $129*
*
Continuous Run Vac Pump $299*

Check out the following links:
*JoeWoodworker.com*
*VeneerSupplies.com*


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I think that's pretty reasonable give the hardships with buying quailty wood today.
Veneers are more stable to boot.

Bob


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Bob -

I thought it was a great deal given the enjoyment I get from veneering. Its a lot of fun!

David


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I have made my way though the videos and to be honest it looks pretty straight-forward. I have a some questions:

(1) Have you used anything other than the veneer saw to cut the veneer? To me it looks rough and since the veneer is so thin I would think than an Xacto knife or sharp utility knife would cut it equally well with less possibility of tearout.

(2) What is the open time for the cold press glue and have you tried any others

You did a good job with this series and presented a lot of material in a fashion that is easily understood.

Thanks for the effort you put into this. If PBS ever needs a replacement for Norm you have my recommendation.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Video Episode 6*
> 
> Well, this is the last of this set of video episodes completing my first run at a veneering project. The panel turned out great and I am looking forward to exploring other wood species. This was a lot of fun. Trust me, if I can do this right out of the gates, anyone can!
> 
> ...


Scott -

Thanks!

Answers to your questions:

1. The veener saw works great. I have one that has no set and cuts very smooth. I also use a sharp utility knife with a new blade for each project. I have also used a rotary cutter. I should make a new video showing the different cutters.

2. Pretty long open time. I am not sure of the exact minutes but plenty of time for a slow poke like me.

I have some new video on my blog at: http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/

Hope this helps.

David


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Download Project Instructions*

*Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


This is a great idea, David. I wonder if this type of thing was tagged, PDF, they would become better searchable in the future? Just thinking out loud. Great plans, by the way!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


Tom -

Good idea as always! I changed the tag to [ PDF Tutorial Instructions Veneering ]

I was playing with the PDF download concept on my website / podcast and thought I should give it a whorl on LJ.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


Supercool!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


Another very GREAT job done David! Thanks.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


Thanks PanamaJack!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


David, I usea simular system here, it may have even been inspired by you - do not know, but I can get my 10' x 5' bag into one of these 4" tubes - they are a great way of storing them and the bags are 100% safe when not being used.

With regard to the PDF - I realy like to use and store my downloads in PDF format - small files and readable by 99.9% of computers. Thanks


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Download Project Instructions*
> 
> *Download PDF Instructions to Build Your Own Vacuum Press Bag Stoarge Container*


Tony -

Thanks!


----------

